# Our lovely taekwondo teacher



## AG82

Hi!
I want to know if I am using correctly the 의 particule in this phrase: "우리의 사랑스러운 태권도의 선생님" (our lovely taekwondo teacher), maybe is not necesary in"태권도의 선생님"?
Thank you!!


----------



## elroy

I would not use either of your 의's.  I would say 우리 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님.  I think 우리의 would be okay too, though, but I'm pretty sure 태권도의 would be incorrect here.

My assessment:
우리의 사랑스러운 태권도의 선생님 
우리의 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님 
우리 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님 
우리 사랑스러운 태권도의 선생님 

You should wait for a native speaker to confirm, though!


----------



## zhangjianjia

elroy said:


> I would not use either of your 의's.  I would say 우리 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님.  I think 우리의 would be okay too, though, but I'm pretty sure 태권도의 would be incorrect here.
> 
> My assessment:
> 우리의 사랑스러운 태권도의 선생님
> 우리의 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님
> 우리 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님
> 우리 사랑스러운 태권도의 선생님
> 
> You should wait for a native speaker to confirm, though!


agree


----------



## AG82

thank you guys!!


----------



## 이수현

elroy said:


> I would not use either of your 의's.  I would say 우리 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님.  I think 우리의 would be okay too, though, but I'm pretty sure 태권도의 would be incorrect here.
> 
> My assessment:
> 우리의 사랑스러운 태권도의 선생님
> 우리의 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님
> 우리 사랑스러운 태권도 선생님
> 우리 사랑스러운 태권도의 선생님
> 
> You should wait for a native speaker to confirm, though!



Totally right. Nice answer!


----------



## AG82

이수현 said:


> Totally right. Nice answer!



great!! Thank you 이수현 !


----------

